# Is Lexus ux Hybird 2019 consider as select?



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

I did not see this on Uber website. Anyone know?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't see why not.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

2019 ? Umm don't do it.... go back a look at something 3-4-5 years old less than 40k miles on it.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Why stop at the UX... UberX riders demand the finest, only a 2019 LX570 will do.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

PlanoGuber said:


> Why stop at the UX... UberX riders demand the finest, only a 2019 LX570 will do.


I drive an LX570 on uberX and get tipped from almost every pax, and they demand to get my phone number because then next time they use uber they want to make sure I pick them up only. Not a bad gig with all these off app rides. LX570 only.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I drive an LX570 on uberX and get tipped from almost every pax, and they demand to get my phone number because then next time they use uber they want to make sure I pick them up only. Not a bad gig with all these off app rides. LX570 only.


Love me some Lexus Landcruiser, but how the hell do you make it work with that 17-18mpg? You must be rolling the dice with a lot of cash rides.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

PlanoGuber said:


> Love me some Lexus Landcruiser, but how the hell do you make it work with that 17-18mpg? You must be rolling the dice with a lot of cash rides.


15mpg and I roll the dice everyday in the wealthy suburbs


----------

